# Duck Call...



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking to put a little more time in the swamp to break up my deer hunts. I am pretty green when it comes to calling ducks. Does anyone have any suggestions for a good beginner call? dont want to spend too much maybe 
50$ max. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

You cant go wrong with a Haydel DR-85


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Duck commander triple threat. It's a easy call for anyone to blow all the sounds of a duck, and it runs around $30


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks for the replies....I hunt deer and turkey every chance i get so i figure buying calls is not much different for ducks....i will have 30 of them stacked up before i find the one i like and sound good on. thanks again!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

PH-2 Mallard Green Zink. Easy and Good just practice makes perfect with any call I guess!


----------



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

Check out Hayes calls they are cheap and easy calls and have never let me down


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

silverbullets said:


> Duck commander triple threat. It's a easy call for anyone to blow all the sounds of a duck, and it runs around $30
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ditto. Also classic commander sounds good for 20 bucks.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Bass&Bucks said:


> Looking to put a little more time in the swamp to break up my deer hunts. I am pretty green when it comes to calling ducks. Does anyone have any suggestions for a good beginner call? dont want to spend too much maybe
> 50$ max. Any help would be appreciated.




the best thing i can tell you to do is go to a store and try them out and find what you like eveyone can tell you what's good but you may not like it ..i love the field proven dubble shot and any foiles calls are great even the pollycarb ones ..but i have the straight meat mallard great call too ...RNT are good ...


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

+1 on the Haydel DR-85. If you have a lanyard...it should be on it!


----------

